# My STBXW "honesty"



## hurtingsobad (Oct 29, 2011)

She tells me she hated my parents while they were alive, and even after they died, they reach out from the grave trying to control our lives.....LMFAO

Our 17 and 20 yr old remember my parents fondly, and can't stand her parents that are still alive.

The crap our cheating spouses come up with is mystifying...maybe she has been smokin holly trees or something:scratchhead:


----------



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

hurtingsobad said:


> She tells me she hated my parents while they were alive, and even after they died, they reach out from the grave trying to control our lives.....LMFAO
> 
> Our 17 and 20 yr old remember my parents fondly, and can't stand her parents that are still alive.
> 
> The crap our cheating spouses come up with is mystifying...maybe she has been smokin holly trees or something:scratchhead:


:rofl:


----------



## JazzTango2Step (Apr 4, 2011)

:iagree:


----------



## paperclip (Feb 24, 2011)

Apparently it was my families fault that they lived an hour away and didnt see our daughter everyday... Even though our D loved seeing my family!


----------

